# I work at a hotel and I'm trying to be more aligned with personal morals



## BusGypsy (Jan 3, 2019)

I've been working at a hotel about 2 years now. I'm tired of chasing around dumpster divers when I support dumpster diving. I'm tired of chasing away people sniping cigarette butts when I'd do the same in that position if I smoked. People trying to get a free breakfast when we have plenty. I hate having to call the cops when I don'tr even like cops. I'm trying to live more aligned with my personal beliefs and morals. And I'm just tired of always fighting and getting my heartrate up. So I'm not enforcing on sniping and diving anymore, or people trying to get free food.


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Jan 3, 2019)

...and the next step would be to become a conduit, of free food, from the business to the freegans...


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 3, 2019)

Bey said:


> ...and the next step would be to become a conduit, of free food, from the business to the freegans...


Maybe. But not gonna get fired. Once had a sweet young girl named Marley, her friends ditched her so I gave her my lunch and food lying around the office.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 3, 2019)

I think its important to examine yourself and your beliefs as they intersect with society. We all have levels of personal freedom to exist & express what we believe while not hindering on the existence & beliefs of others. By welcoming people and sharing whatever hospitality we have access too, the world is left better. I have had many free hotel breakfasts while not a paying guest at a hotel & passed on many complimentary breakfasts when I was a paying guest. I figure it all comes out in the wash. Keep exploring where & how you can further reject more of the many trivial rules & laws that exist in our society. Its as if the whole world needs to be fully investigated, deconstructed where necessary while keeping open to the possibility of relearning everything. I am always using hotels to shower, swim or use a hot tub. I have been known to acquire toiletries even if not a guest too.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Jan 3, 2019)

I once worked at a resteraunt in missoula washing dishes. When the cooks found out i was saving the leftovers on the plates and giving it to home bums they would purposely throw everything away just to spite me and or them. What the fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 4, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> I've been working at a hotel about 2 years now. I'm tired of chasing around dumpster divers when I support dumpster diving. I'm tired of chasing away people sniping cigarette butts when I'd do the same in that position if I smoked. People trying to get a free breakfast when we have plenty. I hate having to call the cops when I don'tr even like cops. I'm trying to live more aligned with my personal beliefs and morals. And I'm just tired of always fighting and getting my heartrate up. So I'm not enforcing on sniping and diving anymore, or people trying to get free food.



i feel ya on that, i too am working at a hotel right now. the concept of getting paid to enforce the belief that people should be charged insane amounts of money just to have shelter infuriates me, and offends my morals (i.e. rent is theft, and all that). but sometimes you have to compromise if the situation calls for it. having a significant amount of dental bills that need to be repaid to my parents and desperately trying to save up money to have a vehicle to live in basically made taking this job (when it was offered) a necessity.

but, you could say almost all jobs are a compromise of anarchist morals, but the way i see it is that you have to make those compromises on occasion because the end result will be (or at least should be) a return to a point where you are better off than you were before (i.e. money saved for travels, a van to live in, etc) so you don't quite have to work so much as you did before (or at least can take some time off). so yeah, it sucks, but im a realist and i know that's just the world we live in.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 4, 2019)

highwayman said:


> I think its important to examine yourself and your beliefs as they intersect with society. We all have levels of personal freedom to exist & express what we believe while not hindering on the existence & beliefs of others. By welcoming people and sharing whatever hospitality we have access too, the world is left better. I have had many free hotel breakfasts while not a paying guest at a hotel & passed on many complimentary breakfasts when I was a paying guest. I figure it all comes out in the wash. Keep exploring where & how you can further reject more of the many trivial rules & laws that exist in our society. Its as if the whole world needs to be fully investigated, deconstructed where necessary while keeping open to the possibility of relearning everything. I am always using hotels to shower, swim or use a hot tub. I have been known to acquire toiletries even if not a guest too.



Thanks. I'm trying to be as giving as I can without jeopordizing my job, and I'm looking for something more aligned with my beliefs too.



Matt Derrick said:


> i feel ya on that, i too am working at a hotel right now. the concept of getting paid to enforce the belief that people should be charged insane amounts of money just to have shelter infuriates me, and offends my morals (i.e. rent is theft, and all that). but sometimes you have to compromise if the situation calls for it. having a significant amount of dental bills that need to be repaid to my parents and desperately trying to save up money to have a vehicle to live in basically made taking this job (when it was offered) a necessity.
> 
> but, you could say almost all jobs are a compromise of anarchist morals, but the way i see it is that you have to make those compromises on occasion because the end result will be (or at least should be) a return to a point where you are better off than you were before (i.e. money saved for travels, a van to live in, etc) so you don't quite have to work so much as you did before (or at least can take some time off). so yeah, it sucks, but im a realist and i know that's just the world we live in.




Wow, Matt, hi! Thanks for the response. Just finished the book!
I feel so contradicted in my line of work; my boss is really chill and nice in a lot of ways (I've had crummy bosses) and I'm paid really well, so I'm loathe to give up the job.... but I was really starting to hate having to chase vagrants away, turn people away for taking coffee or using the restroom. I just turned 30 and I'm trying to live my life aligned more with what I believe is right. Plus, I'm not security, I'm not getting paid for that, and it's just stressful chasing everyone around.
I've always thought Dumpster Diving is a great idea and I support it. So I resented telling people not to.
As for people sniping cigarettes, I would do the same if I were in that position and needed a little relief, heck I've sniped before.
We've got plenty of coffee and food, I don't see why we shouldn't give it to people who need it.

When I used to live on a sailboat, my boat was moored near a lot of resorts. So on my way home I'd walk through the various resorts, and whenever I found a unnattended housekeeping cart, I'd stuff my bag with toiletries. Again, hotels have plenty.


----------



## T Paradise (Jan 4, 2019)

Try to use your situation for small improvements. The hotel probably won't accept people getting their food or copying ffee for free. But maybe you could arrange something for the dumpster divers. Agree for a certain time or day where they can get the leftover. That way you can keep them from searchin the trash, the hotel doesn't lose anything and might even get free promo. That's at least how you could try to sell it.
If there's nothing the hotel will do but you don't want to lose the job, do some volunteering, donate something etc. to still make a positive impact.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

I find your personal morals are corrupt and flawed.

For two years your employer has funded your existence, you are being paid to do a job, a job you agreed to do at the best of your ability. If you find your personal or political beliefs make it difficult to do the job you're accepting payment to do, your duty is to quit, not to rob your employer by giving away the breakfasts, or allow the guests credit card details to be stolen from the dumpster, or letting disrespectful bumbs dump cigg buts all over the walkways looking for a few good shorts.

Your employer is not "the enemy" and screwing him/her over does not make you a freedom fighter, it just makes you a liar and thief, and proves people with your political beliefs are not trustworthy or employable. With your actions you prove they are right about every negitive stereotype they hold about you and the people you want to help.

Do the right thing, quit your job, and go get a job at a homeless shelter or medical clinic. You are very lucky to live in the most affluent, most freedom loving society that has ever existed. There is no gun to your head forcing you to work and do a job you are opposed to doing. There are plenty of other jobs available.

I am saying this because I too work at a hotel... as a hotel manager. I started as a night auditor 7 years ago. Just yesterday a bum came to the front desk and complained about a $200.00 cleaning charge his mother had to pay when she rented him the hotel room.

Well he and his druggie friends smoked weed and ciggs in the room for two days and pissed in the bed. One a-hole even pissed on the floor in the closet. There was old food (and vomit?) stomped into the carpet. All the sheets, blankets, towels, pillow cases and pillows were stained. The hotel cameras showed every few hours new bums would show up or leave all night long. One of em unhooked all the connections to the TV and probably would have stolen it if it wasnt bolted to the wall. Other guests near this room wrote bad reviews of the hotel and complained about their stays at check out.

And I'm supposed to feel sympathy and a sense of brotherhood for worthless jerks like this? Hell no. Guys like this have no respect for the hotel, its workers, or the rights of the other guests paying their hard earned money to stay there. All a guy like this does is fuel everyones hobophobia.

You want hotels to be free and for the food they buy and pay to have prepared to be given to anyone who wants it? Then how does the hotel stay open? Who pays my rent, medical bills etc?

How bout you start with $1.77 in your pocket, in a forign country where you dont speak the language. Work your ass off 16+ hrs a day 7 days a week, and save every penny for 30 years, to buy your own hotel, (just like the owner of my hotel did!) and then rather than support your family and workers that have become like family, screw em all over and let all of that go to shit as you fuel an absurd and impossible economic fantasy.

The owner of my hotel loaned me $3,500.00 to have my mom burried when she died, loaned me money to buy a car, loaned me the hotel maintenance man and all his tools and materials to help me fix a friend's elderly moms house every day for 2 months that she coulden't afford to fix on her own. A complete stranger to him. Watched him pay a single mom 2 months of pay when she was injured by a violent ex during an assualt at her home and couldent work. Watched him bring groceries and pay to a housekeeper who splashed bleach in her eyes at another job. 

This is "Da Man" I need to stick it to? The evil corporation that needs to go down? You deserve to be fired, and if theres any justice you will be and I hope anyone considering employing you in the future finds out why you got fired from a background check. Go align your morals and beliefs on your own dime. Your virtue signaling does not excuse your dishonesty and disrespect for the person signing your paycheck.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh yeah, 


All Who Wander said:


> I find your personal morals are corrupt and flawed.
> 
> For two years your employer has funded your existence, you are being paid to do a job, a job you agreed to do at the best of your ability. If you find your personal or political beliefs make it difficult to do the job you're accepting payment to do, your duty is to quit, not to rob your employer by giving away the breakfasts, or allow the guests credit card details to be stolen from the dumpster, or letting disrespectful bumbs dump cigg buts all over the walkways looking for a few good shorts.
> 
> ...



OH yeah, the first Americans were real freedom loving when they slaughtered innocent natives and destroyed their culture and way of life. So if some alien species comes and starts killing every one here, your gonna call that freedom right? Cause their guns are bigger? And now we have a right to this land, because our ancestors were more violent, better armed, and less moral? Who's paying you to write this dude? Your boss sounds like a good guy. It's ridiculous to generalize from one bad customer to all homeless people. Funded their existence? If you survive you survive. You don't need money to survive. You need food and water and shelter. I'm pretty sure you're a troll, and I shouldn't feed ya, but my knee jerk reaction was too dislike this post. But you do have a right to your opinion so I figured I may as well respond.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> I find your personal morals are corrupt and flawed.
> 
> For two years your employer has funded your existence, you are being paid to do a job, a job you agreed to do at the best of your ability. If you find your personal or political beliefs make it difficult to do the job you're accepting payment to do, your duty is to quit, not to rob your employer by giving away the breakfasts, or allow the guests credit card details to be stolen from the dumpster, or letting disrespectful bumbs dump cigg buts all over the walkways looking for a few good shorts.
> 
> ...



It seems that you may have some underlying mental illness & resentment regarding this topic. Does your angel of an employer, provide health insurance? You may want to consider seeking professional mental health. You seem to be unable to accept when others examine their conscious and question the status quo. As the original poster seems to be searching for his humanity & commonality among his fellow man, you have developed a divisive & toxic hard line against mankind. An "us versus them american dream idealist"; and an "I work hard for my money" type. "Some people are so poor, all they have is money" which may describe you. I think you should be appreciative of people who help you in hard times, just as your boss has. Most normal people try to inject such reciprocal charity & compassion back into the universe as a sense of repayment. How have you helped others? To help someone by allowing them to eat food destined for the dumpster, grabbing a shower or some cheap toiletries is noble, not theft.

You seem to completely lack empathy with a morally bankrupt lack of spirituality. "All who wander" are not lost but in this case; some are lost who do not wander. I am actually surprised that you are employed at all & in the service industry. Many who are employed never agreed to perform to the best of their ability. Lots of drones simply punch a clock awaiting the day they quit or get fired. All employment is voluntary & you seem to view working at a hotel as a sad sort calling in life. If receiving a meager paycheck is the only reason why you enter into an employment agreement somewhere than you are already lost. Having achieved a sense of dignity, self worth & fiscal responsibility has never left me feeling superior to those less fortunate. Perhaps you are unable to evolve as a human being past your current station in life. I have not encountered you on this website before but your first impression leaves a lot of room for improvement. Why are you so angry? Some people although employed don't contribute much to society & my fear is that you fall into this category. To be appreciative for those who have helped you is one thing but to verbally attack a young kid who is trying to find his moral compass while working at a dead end job is just deplorable. Capitalism exploits everything & not all who participate in its system are evil. To try to survive & personally prosper by working is what most of us do. Are we supposed to eradicate those who do not contribute up to your standards? If that is the case, perhaps you should first examine your contribution to this thread & consider what your purpose in life is. Maybe, like the venerable Howard Johnson your name will be immortalized as a great hotel owner someday. Keep working hard, your halfway there.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

GuyWithTwoArms said:


> Oh yeah,
> 
> 
> OH yeah, the first Americans were real freedom loving when they slaughtered innocent natives and destroyed their culture and way of life. So if some alien species comes and starts killing every one here, your gonna call that freedom right? Cause their guns are bigger? And now we have a right to this land, because our ancestors were more violent, better armed, and less moral? Who's paying you to write this dude? Your boss sounds like a good guy. It's ridiculous to generalize from one bad customer to all homeless people. Funded their existence? If you survive you survive. You don't need money to survive. You need food and water and shelter. I'm pretty sure you're a troll, and I shouldn't feed ya, but my knee jerk reaction was too dislike this post. But you do have a right to your opinion so I figured I may as well respond.


Uh

Oh yeah the first americans, like the Alaskan natives, like the Haida aka the american vikkings who would paddle 200 war canoes up and down the west coast slaughtering all other native settlements, enslaving the survivors and commiting human sacrifice. Or are you talking about the native tribes in Florida who's culture accepted canibalism? Those ways of life? 

History is history. I'm native american and Caucasian, all cultures all people have good and bad in their history. As to the invaders... my boss is an east indian immigrant, he came here for freedom and opportunity. 1 out of 3 hotels in this country is now owned by somebody with the last name "Patel" is that an invasion? He also employs 30 americans both native born and immigrant. All of us who work at that hotel owe our livelihood to him and by his more than charitable acts he has earned our loyalty. Does Gypsy Bus's employer deserve less? 

I never said all homeless were like the guy I dealt with yesterday, but a lot of them are. I try and judge each person by their own merit, it's not always easy. 

One last thing, you say "if you survive you survive" is that all thats important? Survival? A friend once taught me that a life without honor is a worthless life. To me survival is not as important as personal honor. I dont agree that doing "anything you must do to survive" is enough of an excuse to do most of the screwed up things some people do while claiming they were just trying to survive.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 5, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> Wow, Matt, hi! Thanks for the response. Just finished the book!



awesome! if you want to let me know what you think or have any questions about it, you should totally send me a private message and I'll get back to you asap 



All Who Wander said:


> Uh
> 
> Oh yeah the first americans, like the Alaskan natives, like the Haida aka the american vikkings who would paddle 200 war canoes up and down the west coast slaughtering all other native settlements, enslaving the survivors and commiting human sacrifice. Or are you talking about the native tribes in Florida who's culture accepted canibalism? Those ways of life?
> 
> ...



holy crap man, you sound like a right-wing crackpot. not everyone is as lucky as you to have such a 'great employer'. some people have to take jobs because they need to feed themselves, not because they're oh-so-excited to sign their lives away to subservience to their 'lord' as you're basically putting it.

and im sorry, but why in the fuck should i be 'grateful' for an employer that literally tries to pay me the lowest wages humanly possible? and then on top of that makes their living by creating artificial scarcity in something we all agree we need as a species (shelter)? good people doing bad things because 'that's the way the game was created' doesn't make it morally right.

so get off your fucking high horse and go find another website cause you're clearly not going to fit in here.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

highwayman said:


> It seems that you may have some underlying mental illness & resentment regarding this topic. Does your angel of an employer, provide health insurance? You may want to consider seeking professional mental health. You seem to be unable to accept when others examine their conscious and question the status quo. As the original poster seems to be searching for his humanity & commonality among his fellow man, you have developed a divisive & toxic hard line against mankind. An "us versus them american dream idealist"; and an "I work hard for my money" type. "Some people are so poor, all they have is money" which may describe you. I think you should be appreciative of people who help you in hard times, just as your boss has. Most normal people try to inject such reciprocal charity & compassion back into the universe as a sense of repayment. How have you helped others? To help someone by allowing them to eat food destined for the dumpster, grabbing a shower or some cheap toiletries is noble, not theft.
> 
> You seem to completely lack empathy with a morally bankrupt lack of spirituality. "All who wander" are not lost but in this case; some are lost who do not wander. I am actually surprised that you are employed at all & in the service industry. Many who are employed never agreed to perform to the best of their ability. Lots of drones simply punch a clock awaiting the day they quit or get fired. All employment is voluntary & you seem to view working at a hotel as a sad sort calling in life. If receiving a meager paycheck is the only reason why you enter into an employment agreement somewhere than you are already lost. Having achieved a sense of dignity, self worth & fiscal responsibility has never left me feeling superior to those less fortunate. Perhaps you are unable to evolve as a human being past your current station in life. I have not encountered you on this website before but your first impression leaves a lot of room for improvement. Why are you so angry? Some people although employed don't contribute much to society & my fear is that you fall into this category. To be appreciative for those who have helped you is one thing but to verbally attack a young kid who is trying to find his moral compass while working at a dead end job is just deplorable. Capitalism exploits everything & not all who participate in its system are evil. To try to survive & personally prosper by working is what most of us do. Are we supposed to eradicate those who do not contribute up to your standards? If that is the case, perhaps you should first examine your contribution to this thread & consider what your purpose in life is. Maybe, like the venerable Howard Johnson your name will be immortalized as a great hotel owner someday. Keep working hard, your halfway there.



Firstly... young kid?!? He just turned 30! 

"I just turned 30 and I'm trying to live my life aligned more with what I believe is right. Plus, I'm not security, I'm not getting paid for that, and it's just stressful chasing everyone around."

Yes you are getting paid for that. Giving away somebody elses food/money is not charity it's theft. It may be understandable but it's not noble. Further if your being paid to stop people from stealing, and you agree to take that job, and you let them steal anyway you have no honor. If you want to be charitable give your food and your money away not somebody elses. 

Personally, I dont much care about money. But it's not easy to run a business, you got any idea how much overhead a hotel has? Saying "oh the owner makes enough money to let this guy steal food and toiletries even though Im being paid to stop him" Is saying "I dont care if this hotel goes belly up and all the people who have worked here for years and in some cases decades loose their jobs or homes, hell I'll help bring it down." 

It's not Gypsy Bus's right to make that decision with a business a lot of other people work and sacrifice for trying to build a better future for themselves and their families. I dont care how much empathy he feels. 

Last, you make a hell of a lot of assumptions, mostly wrong, but one you sorta got right... I feel a sort of calling for anything I choose to do with my life and my time. There are a lot of drones, a lot of time card punching slackers out there, I won't employ people like that if I can avoid it and if I make a mistake and get one on the team they are gone pretty quick. 

I do believe in work ethic. If you are getting paid to do a job, you should do that job to the best of your ability, and in the way your being told to do it. Your work should make you feel pride, no matter how little the pay or how menial or laborious the task. If you hate your job, if you can't take pride in your work... find another job, do something you can take pride in. Again nobody forces you to work for them. 

And by extention... if you hate this society.. work to change it, make it better. If you won't work to change it, find a society you can work to support. If there are no cultures you can support... go get some free land in alaska and start your own, and if you dont want to do any of that an just want to be a human leech on the people or bosses kind or stupid enough to let you.. fine, it's your life, go for it! But dont be pissed at me when I call you on that BS and fire you.


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Jan 5, 2019)

BusGypsy said:


> I've been working at a hotel about 2 years now. I'm tired of chasing around dumpster divers when I support dumpster diving. I'm tired of chasing away people sniping cigarette butts when I'd do the same in that position if I smoked. People trying to get a free breakfast when we have plenty. I hate having to call the cops when I don'tr even like cops. I'm trying to live more aligned with my personal beliefs and morals. And I'm just tired of always fighting and getting my heartrate up. So I'm not enforcing on sniping and diving anymore, or people trying to get free food.


Anyway, thanks for bringing this up. I have been thinking about it a lot and its made me reevaluate my values. Now that i think about it, those guys throwing out the food may not have been trying to spite me. One of them had a family and he may have lost his job if the boss found out. Then his kids would be hungry. It sucks but like matt said thats the world we live in. I dont know what its like to have dependents, so i shouldnt be so judgemental and assume everything is about me.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> awesome! if you want to let me know what you think or have any questions about it, you should totally send me a private message and I'll get back to you asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am right-wing about some things, left on others. Crackpot... hummm probably, though sanity is a value judgenent. 

I wasn't lucky to find this employer, I worked other jobs for about 30 years before finding an employer who was worthy of loyalty trust and respect. And though Ive been offered double my current income to work for other bosses I wont. 

He sees good employees the way I do, if you find somebody worthy, honest, and hard working, somebody without a chip on their shoulder about being "forced" to work a job they don't love to feed themselves, or pay for their kids college... you do whatever you have to do to keep them around. When they hit hard times you give em whatever they need. 

Sign your life away in subservience to your lord? How bout work with a good man who sees his employees as family and his customers as deserving a good value for the money they pay. That makes him a "lord" and us his subservient slaves? Interesting world view.

Your right, shelter is something we all need, but what gives you the right to take the shelter my hard work built? If you don't like the cost I want to charge for staying in the shelter I built.... Why dont you go build your own shelter, like I said, there is still such a thing as free land. 

Lastly, I think it's funny... the penalty for not fitting into society is to be thrown out of it. In a sense this website partially exists for those people who have been thrown out of it or who just cant function within mainstream society.. yet it operates under the exact same rules. Fit in or go die somewhere else. Is what I'm saying really that offensive?


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 5, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> awesome! if you want to let me know what you think or have any questions about it, you should totally send me a private message and I'll get back to you asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome, and thanks everyone for the positive words.
I'm just gonna ignore the angry individual. Everyone's dealing with their own challenges.
And I'm just trying to work things out. I'm not perfect, but I'm trying to balance supporting myself with doing what's right.



GuyWithTwoArms said:


> Anyway, thanks for bringing this up. I have been thinking about it a lot and its made me reevaluate my values. Now that i think about it, those guys throwing out the food may not have been trying to spite me. One of them had a family and he may have lost his job if the boss found out. Then his kids would be hungry. It sucks but like matt said thats the world we live in. I dont know what its like to have dependents, so i shouldnt be so judgemental and assume everything is about me.



you've got great points. I worked in tons of food service jobs, and yeah some bosses are real jerks and will fire you for that kind of thing. I'm lucky I'm a really good employee so my boss gives me lots of freedom and responsibility; as long as the hotel runs. And I'm quite good at that!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> if you hate this society


 I do not hate this society. Your small sliver of a view in our society is just that. All hatred is born of ignorance. I recognize that ignorance pervades society but I also accept that society is simply a confluence of our collective humanity. People have collaborated & been complicit in the participation of great evils, atrocities & bigotry based on shared ignorance. Society is not an abstract notion; in our small and individual ways we are all either working towards the betterment or to the detriment of the whole. I wan't to challenge what we believe to be moral; to hopefully be always on a path towards intellectual enrichment for our collective enlightenment away from hate towards love.

“_There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'”_
—Isaac Asimov


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> In a sense this website partially exists for those people who have been thrown out of it or who just cant function within mainstream society.


 Has it ever occurred to you that some of us have chosen to live an intentional & just life that is opposite to an ignorant & corrupt capitalist majority?


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 5, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> I find your personal morals are corrupt and flawed.
> 
> For two years your employer has funded your existence, you are being paid to do a job, a job you agreed to do at the best of your ability. If you find your personal or political beliefs make it difficult to do the job you're accepting payment to do, your duty is to quit, not to rob your employer by giving away the breakfasts, or allow the guests credit card details to be stolen from the dumpster, or letting disrespectful bumbs dump cigg buts all over the walkways looking for a few good shorts.
> 
> ...



Ladies, Gentlemen, and Non-Conformists, we officially have a capitalist insider....

This is one of the most hilariously ignorant posts I've seen on this website in quite a while.

Have you ever worked for a large hotel chain? I have. Right up until they accused me of stealing the cash room deposits. Then told me I was not able to get my last paycheck because, "it was to make up for the money I stole". Fuck them. I KNEW it was the tweaker graveyard person, and told them the same, to no avail, due to my lack of tenure.

These capitalist mega-machines do not operate under the same laws and ethics that small mom and pop companies do. Not even close to the same. That conservative arguement is worn out to the point of retirement from conversation.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 5, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> If you don't like the cost I want to charge for staying in the shelter I built.... Why dont you go build your own shelter, like I said, there is still such a thing as free land.





All Who Wander said:


> Sign your life away in subservience to your lord? How bout work with a good man who sees his employees as family and his customers as deserving a good value for the money they pay



These are the two most ignorant-to-the-ways-of-this-life that most of us live on this website, that I have read in quite some time. I dont think you have even close to the world view that most do here. Sure, you are welcome to state your opinions, just know they are born out of fascist, right-wing think tanks, IMHO.

@highwayman the fact that you just quoted Isaac Asimov is fucking amazing.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

highwayman said:


> I do not hate this society. Your small sliver of a view in our society is just that. All hatred is born of ignorance. I recognize that ignorance pervades society but I also accept that society is simply a confluence of our collective humanity. People have collaborated & been complicit in the participation of great evils, atrocities & bigotry based on shared ignorance. Society is not an abstract notion; in our small and individual ways we are all either working towards the betterment or to the detriment of the whole. I wan't to challenge what we believe to be moral; to hopefully be always on a path towards intellectual enrichment for our collective enlightenment away from hate towards love.
> 
> “_There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there always has been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge.'”_
> —Isaac Asimov



I don't really buy that ignorance is the grand evil of humanity, as if well educated and so called enlightened individuals were not most often those behind the worst atrocities mankind has ever produced.

Humans are essentially just apes looking for more bannannas so they can mate more often. Everything else just seems to be finding inference and justification for our primarily instinct driven actions, with intellectualism often used as a defense against personal responsibility.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

highwayman said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that some of us have chosen to live an intentional & just life that is opposite to an ignorant & corrupt capitalist majority?



Ignorant and corrupt capitalist majority? Sure sounds like you hate this society. Is there also room for a well educated non-corrupt capitalist minority in your world view or are all capitalists and people who believe in meritocracy automatically considered ignorant and corrupt?

Sure I can accept that an incredibly small minority of people in soceity shun the acceptance of others and prefer to live lives against the social norms. I tried it, grew the mohawk, lived in punk flops for 4 years, found out gutter punks n artistic junkies were just as corrupt and money grubbing as anybody else I met in society, often more so as they were more willing to do great harm to get money and had all the best justifications to excuse their actions. Im oppressed by fascists who wont hire me cause mohawk, so it's totally cool for me to steal this 5 lb block of cheese from the local market and shoulder check the 60 yr old conformist trash as I run out the door. Yep been there done that.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Ladies, Gentlemen, and Non-Conformists, we officially have a capitalist insider....
> 
> This is one of the most hilariously ignorant posts I've seen on this website in quite a while.
> 
> ...



Heh capitalist mega-machine hotels do not operate under the same laws mom an pop companies do? Not even close? Got news for ya, the largest hotel chain in the world, with 5 million+ guests a day staying at their chain, is entirely franchise based and each hotel is individually owned and operated, ALL of them are mom and pop operations. And what that hotel you worked for did to you, refusing to pay your last paycheck... (if it actually happened) is agaist the law and you could sue the shit outa them and win easy or press criminal charges. Did you?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

If anyone was to ask me anywhere, what I believe to be the greatest evil known to man is? I would say its the greed and exploitation of capitalism. Capitalism allows and encourages profit at all costs. Now the empirical ideology grows on a greater global level, it allows for much evil. Global warming? No problem. Commodity driven wars? yup Genocide? You betcha. Environmental Racism? check Privatized Prisons? Ok. Corporate Torture/Black Ops? Sounds fine. State wide grand scale aquifer water theft for the production of cash crops like almonds while California burns in drought? yes please. This list goes on, infinitum. 

Capitalism Kills and Ignorance is the elixir of the masses. Are we all not personally responsible for our individual actions that allow for such reprehensible acts to be done on our behalf? Any US taxpayer should feel as complicit as a war criminal.

If your banana/ape simplification is to be accepted. Is it fair to you that 5 wealthy apes control half of the worlds supply of bananas?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

Now all us punks are cheese thieves who hip check the elderly?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have never even seen a 5 lb chunk of cheese. I would feel obligated to share that amount of hypothetical cheese with others just if I had access to a surplus of bananas. Your cynicism is sad.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 5, 2019)

highwayman said:


> Now all us punks are cheese thieves who hip check the elderly?



Well yeah; it's CHEESE. And word is, it's that good moldy valdepn blue sh!t


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

If cheese is a metaphor for troll bait, I got hooked real good.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 5, 2019)

highwayman said:


> I have never even seen a 5 lb chunk of cheese. I would feel obligated to share that amount of hypothetical cheese with others just if I had access to a surplus of bananas. Your cynicism is sad.


I did at a grocery store once as a part of a display. My partner and I were discussing whether or not it was real. Apparently that's how its sold in Europe


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 5, 2019)

How cosmopolitan, I have only seen fake plastic cheese wheels but unsure If I could handle myself in the presence of such dairy wealth.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 5, 2019)

https://shop.tillamook.com/cheese-5-medium.html

Guess you guys don't spend a lot at grocery stores or spend a lot of time around gutter punks cause ofc no gutter punk shoplifts or uses "evil capitalist facists" to justify it.

Oh yeah... highwayman... thats like a road bandit armed robber right? And weren't you just saying you got no problem stealing breakfasts, toiletries, etc from hotels... and that does not conflict with living a "just" life. 

I guess those hotels deserve to get robbed by you right? Cause they are evil capitalists and the people that work there, they are all corrupt because they pay taxes for their evil government so it would be good if they lost their jobs n lived on the street with their kids begging and stealing to get by. Thats more honest and "just" right?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yup, as known in Irish/English folklore & also a nod to my favorite country super-group The Highwaymen. _"The outlaw of legend is depicted as an innocent man, driven by powerful enemies to live outside society. He takes refuge in the forest, where he survives by robbery and poaching. But these crimes are viewed as necessary and justifiable. In time, he finds a chance to revenge himself, and vindicate his essential innocence. Then he returns in triumph to live on the right side of the law." _

You do know that your not supposed to feed us gutterpunks. We grow up to be middle aged members of STP.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes, I think I completely understand this "intellectual" mindset now. Anyone who pays taxes is a war criminal, no one is innocent, so its ok to rob them or ruin their lives in benifit of yours. Its necessary and justifiable. Brilliant.

Ps. Most gutter punks never grow up. They just die really young. They might become violent criminals, addicts, convicts or just plain victems, but at least their not tax paying right wing crackpots who signed their lives away in subservience to some east indian benevolent hotel lord.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2019)

@All Who Wander alright, enough. you've derailed this thread as it is, if you want to continue this debate, create a new thread for it in the politics section.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 6, 2019)

rat race of cheese.... this is the funniest video I've seen in ages


----------

